# Audi of America President Johan de Nysschen to Perform Live Q&A on Fourtitude Forums July 28



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There's no denying the Audi brand is white hot, boasting record sales around the world including a current shattering of the all-time record here in the USA. Leading the charge through this aggressive growth and even more aggressive growth targets is Audi of America President Johan de Nysschen. Over the years we've worked with him we've found Mr. de Nysschen to be highly meticulous in his management of the company and its practices, extremely defined in his understanding of the brand's position, and a rabid enthusiast for both Audi road and race cars. Following along as he presents alongside Stephen Colbert at a major auto show or simply following him in traffic as he launches his RS 6 Avant company car into a four-wheel chirped launch near Audi of America headquarters, we've enjoyed witnessing his breakneck pace.

We'll admit, we're fascinated with both where the man has brought the Audi brand in the USA and where he plans to take it. Following an in-depth conversation about motorsport with Johan and Emanuele Pirro at an R8 GT owner event held in Sonoma last month, we knew we'd identified our next subject for a guest appearance on the Fourtitude discussion forums and are pleased to announce that Johan has accepted the invitation.

On Thursday July 28 from 2:30-4:30 PM EST (US), Johan will log on to the Fourtitude discussion forums as ‘Johan de Nysschen’ in order to field questions by Fourtitude readers and other Audi enthusiasts in our Audi Lounge forum. Mr. de Nysschen will be checking in throughout that time block either via Audi Connect in the back of his A8 or from Audi headquarters in Herndon, VA.

Those of us on the Fourtitude staff would like to formally invite all of our current readers and anyone else to ask Johan questions, and in particular those about Audi performance. We're guessing much of this will center around hot new Audi models like the TT RS and R8 GT, as well as motorsport which is a particular passion for Johan. And, knowing our readers, we doubt it will end there.










All you need in order to take part is an active user account on our forums. If you don’t have one already, you can create one in a matter of minutes and all you need is an active email address with which to pair the account. Also, we'll be posting updates from the conversation on both Facebook and Twitter but if you want to ask a question you'll have to post it here.

At the end of Johan's visit, we’ve asked him to pick what he believes to be the two most interesting questions or comments he comes across during his stay. We’ll ship each of these two participants a 1:43 scale model of the Audi RS 5 coupe as a way to say thank-you for your participation.

As we’ve said in the past with previous guests like last month's Allan McNish, we ask you to be polite and welcoming to Johan. In addition, please understand that while he’s often very open to answering all of our own in-depth and sometimes geeky questions, he still can’t tell you confidential information and the like. Please bear that in mind.

Also, we’ve disabled the private messaging function for Johan's account because he’s got just two hours in his busy schedule for this visit and we don’t want to fill that up with private messages whereby the rest of the forum doesn’t get to interact. In that regard, please understand that he won’t be responding to the forum’s private messaging system.

Of course we'll be actively monitoring the discussion and as Fourtitude's lead editor, I'll be working from Johan's office that day to help better host the discussion. I can be reached via these forums or by email george(at)fourtitude.com.

*Please remember, this Q&A session will be only two hours long. Post your questions early in order to make sure he sees them. We've created an official Q&A thread for this purpose in our 'Audi Lounge', which can be found via the link below.

 OFFICIAL DE NYSSCHEN Q&A THREAD IN THE AUDI LOUNGE *


----------

